
Did using Picasa just get my IP banned at Google?﻿ - milankragujevic
http://johnmarshall4.tumblr.com/post/21996288422/did-using-picasa-for-mac-just-get-my-ip-banned
======
pmontra
This is from 2012. Is it relevant anymore?

~~~
milankragujevic
Pretty relevant, happened to me, that's how I came across this. I was using
"drive" utility and my IP was banned. However I just power cycled my router
and changed it and back I was.

